# Lowest Prolonged Water Temperature



## pkut (Feb 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience on what the lowest prolonged water temperature Malawi cichlids can survive in? I am wondering about this mainly for no heat pack shipping of these fish. Thank you for any input.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

interesting question ....bump........


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't know the answer, only my own experience.

I have found both Tanganyikan and Malawi cichlids motionless and unresponsive due to temperature drop into the 60s and after replacing the heater, they fully recovered.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Prob is what works once can not always be repeated. A number of disease are known to be come more of a problem in WC Malawi Cichlid fish as they are transported at lower than lake levels. I would think 70F as a minimum that could not harm imported fish but far lower temperatures have been recorded for fish that survive the transport. But I have heard if Malawi cichilds being exposed to temps less than 55 F and being fine. Personally I think any temp outside their natural range and some within might cause a problem.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree, they can survive temps outside their "habitable" range, but there will always be a risk. A heat pack costs a couple bucks, it's worth the insurance. If using an insulated box, I reccommend using heat packs when the combined average daytime/nightime temp drops below 65*. If you use an uninsulated box, I would use heat packs when the night temp drops below 70* and the day temp doesn't go above 90*. Any time the combined average temp goes above 90* consider the use of insulated boxes and cold packs.


----------

